# Charging Galaxy nexus using 2A, 10W supply



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried charging the Verizon Galaxy nexus at 10Watts? Using a 2A USB charger that actually works...

EDIT: I am referring to a car charger that has the data lines connected...


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

I've used my galaxy tab 10.1 charger with no issues. It outputs 5V @ 2A.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

jamezelle said:


> I've used my galaxy tab 10.1 charger with no issues. It outputs 5V @ 2A.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am referring to a car charger with a 2A potential...


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

The nexus would only pull one amp.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

If the car charger detects as usb , it doesn't matter what the potential output of the charged is , the phone will only pull 500mah. This is set by the kernel. I mod my car chargers to detect as AC so you get the full potential on the charger .


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Even if you can get the charger to detect as AC, would the phone pull 2A? Or would it remain at 1A?

In the past I've always assumed using a charger with too much amperage would damage the device/battery.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Sorry let me
> 
> I am referring to a car charger with a 2A potential...


5V @ 2A = 10 watts. Yes it will charge the Nexus. I use my Touchpad charger with this rating all the time.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Even if you can get the charger to detect as AC, would the phone pull 2A? Or would it remain at 1A?
> 
> In the past I've always assumed using a charger with too much amperage would damage the device/battery.


Higher amps doesn't matter, the phone only pulls what it needs. Higher voltage on the other hand could do some damage.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Higher amps doesn't matter, the phone only pulls what it needs. Higher voltage on the other hand could do some damage.


If I am reading this correctly, you are saying there is current limiting in the phone that would allow the Nexus only to pull 1A maximum? Even though the car charger I have allows for a maximum of 2A current draw.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

rester555 said:


> If I am reading this correctly, you are saying there is current limiting in the phone that would allow the Nexus only to pull 1A maximum? Even though the car charger I have allows for a maximum of 2A current draw.


Yes. Current is drawn by a device, not pushed by the charger. The device will only take what it needs.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Detonation said:


> 5V @ 2A = 10 watts. Yes it will charge the Nexus. I use my Touchpad charger with this rating all the time.


My brother-in-law once unwittingly plugged in my GNex using his Touchpad charger and it charged alright... but it got *very* warm, even hot. Conversely, I have plugged in my Touchpad using my GNex charging cord and it doesn't properly charge.

The conclusion I drew is that the Touchpad sucks much more juice when charging, thus the Touchpad's cord outputs much more juice.

Are you not seeing such behaviors when charging you GNex with the Touchpad cord?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> My brother-in-law once unwittingly plugged in my GNex using his Touchpad charger and it charged alright... but it got *very* warm, even hot. Conversely, I have plugged in my Touchpad using my GNex charging cord and it doesn't properly charge.
> 
> The conclusion I drew is that the Touchpad sucks much more juice when charging, thus the Touchpad's cord outputs much more juice.
> 
> ...


The TP charger is 5.3V, so that's not surprising. I wouldn't use it for my phone.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> The TP charger is 5.3V, so that's not surprising. I wouldn't use it for my phone.


Interesting... If it is 5.3 V potential, it would take less current to charge it at 2.5 Watts, but I bet it would still use the full 500mA or 1A based on the cord you use. But yes, I get your point that you might not want to use that charger because the parts, though 0.3V is rather small, might not be able to handle a higher voltage rating...


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Interesting... If it is 5.3 V potential, it would take less current to charge it at 2.5 Watts, but I bet it would still use the full 500mA or 1A based on the cord you use. But yes, I get your point that you might not want to use that charger because the parts, though 0.3V is rather small, might not be able to handle a higher voltage rating...


You'd be surprised how small a deviation is necessary to break your phone. Yes, there's some leeway (typically less than 10%), but I wouldn't test it.


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

rester555 said:


> Interesting... If it is 5.3 V potential, it would take less current to charge it at 2.5 Watts, but I bet it would still use the full 500mA or 1A based on the cord you use. But yes, I get your point that you might not want to use that charger because the parts, though 0.3V is rather small, might not be able to handle a higher voltage rating...


You have to remember we are charging a 3.7v battery. So we are already high on the voltage.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> My brother-in-law once unwittingly plugged in my GNex using his Touchpad charger and it charged alright... but it got *very* warm, even hot. Conversely, I have plugged in my Touchpad using my GNex charging cord and it doesn't properly charge.
> 
> The conclusion I drew is that the Touchpad sucks much more juice when charging, thus the Touchpad's cord outputs much more juice.
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed any issues using that charger (it does get warm sometimes, but it also does when using the normal charger). But that's not to say its not doing anything bad, just nothing I've noticed...yet.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I looked into this stuff a while back. YES a 2a charger will help depending on the circumstances. The phone will only give the battery upto a certain amount to charge. But when your using GPS or something to that nature on a stock rom/kernal this will cause more power to be used than 1a can give. Therefor it will pull what it needs to charge plus run the phone. Under normal use unless you have some really power hungry apps it wont help.

I believe I read (this was 4months or so back) The most they ever saw it pull was around 1.4a. That was with GPS on 4g on bluetooth, downloading maps with navigation, all kinds of things.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

BarberAE said:


> You have to remember we are charging a 3.7v battery. So we are already high on the voltage.


Good point...


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks again for all the info guys!! I appreciate it.


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i have a Newtrend portable battery charger and it has one USB rated at 2.1A and one rated at 1A
the 2.1 does definetly charges faster, with battery widget, i clearly see pulling between 1700-2050mah and after it reaches 85% is scales down to about 600-1200mah regardless...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

chaco said:


> i have a Newtrend portable battery charger and it has one USB rated at 2.1A and one rated at 1A
> the 2.1 does definetly charges faster, with battery widget, i clearly see pulling between 1700-2050mah and after it reaches 85% is scales down to about 600-1200mah regardless...


Hmm. Now I want a new charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Hmm. Now I want a new charger.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


let me put it to you this way.... my car charger is rated at 500mah output... i can use my phone all out and still drain the battery even tho is charging...
its the first phone i have ever had that uses more power than what an average charger provides.... but oh well...
now on that 2.1A output, i can use it all out and still see about 1100mah charge supply with heavy use... ovbiously my phone is using half of its output, but still charges it.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Of my past 4 smartphones, two would charge when being used with the screen on for navigation and plugged in, but barely (~1-5%/hr). These were also 3G only devices with a screen size of 4" or less. My last phone and current GNex are both LTE devices with a screen >4" in size. If I'm using them for navigation, they discharge when plugged in at a rate of 5-20%/hr, depending upon brightness.

And the phone will charge at up to a set rate based on the connection type and charger. If power usage of the device itself is greater than the charge rate, it won't draw more power unless the current charging method supports it. For example, if you're plugged in to AC and it is currently trickle charging at say, 200mA, but could go up to 1A (not sure of the max, this is just an example), and power usage on the phone increases, it will increase power draw to compensate. But if it is already charging at the max rate supported for the connection (500mA over computer/usb connection), it won't increase this if demand for power increases.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Why doesnt everyone just use the stock charger or a certified charger that specifically says it will work for the galaxy nexus instead of worrying about this now and then in a few months when your pissed something went wrong. Reminds me of.someone who I was trying to help for hours root his N7 then he goes and says WOW ! PEOPLE WERENT KIDDING YOU REALLY DO NEED TO USE THE ASUS CABLE NOT A DIFFERENT USB CABLE!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Why doesnt everyone just use the stock charger or a certified charger that specifically says it will work for the galaxy nexus instead of worrying about this now and then in a few months when your pissed something went wrong. Reminds me of.someone who I was trying to help for hours root his N7 then he goes and says WOW ! PEOPLE WERENT KIDDING YOU REALLY DO NEED TO USE THE ASUS CABLE NOT A DIFFERENT USB CABLE!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Because a regular charger will do just fine. If you understand electricity (it's very simple), you can figure out what charger to use.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well stock charger puts 5v 1a well at least what it says on the plug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

legacystar said:


> If the car charger detects as usb , it doesn't matter what the potential output of the charged is , the phone will only pull 500mah. This is set by the kernel. I mod my car chargers to detect as AC so you get the full potential on the charger .


You can use glados kernel and not physically mod anything and still accomplish the same thing. Cool stuff!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Why doesnt everyone just use the stock charger or a certified charger that specifically says it will work for the galaxy nexus instead of worrying about this now and then in a few months when your pissed something went wrong. Reminds me of.someone who I was trying to help for hours root his N7 then he goes and says WOW ! PEOPLE WERENT KIDDING YOU REALLY DO NEED TO USE THE ASUS CABLE NOT A DIFFERENT USB CABLE!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Because I have 5+ chargers laying around from other devices and I'm not going to buy another one that's overprice and "certified" when the others work perfectly fine. As the other guy mentioned, it's basic electricity, it's not that hard to figure out if something will work or not.


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

I use a power inverter in my SUV, and a wall charger. AC charging is at a different rate if the phone detects it as AC charging. A different charging algorhythm is used. Using the Car charger in the lighter, will not charge my phone if I am using all of it functions on a road trip. Just my experience.. and 2 cents..
Bleeds


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bleeds said:


> I use a power inverter in my SUV, and a wall charger.


Going from 12~v DC to some square wave 120v AC, back over to 5v DC sounds like a recipe for a damaged battery in your phone to me.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Going from 12~v DC to some square wave 120v AC, back over to 5v DC sounds like a recipe for a damaged battery in your phone to me.


Nope. Perfectly fine. I don't know where you got that from.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

darkrom said:


> I use a power inverter in my SUV, and a wall charger. AC charging is at a different rate if the phone detects it as AC charging. A different charging algorhythm is used. Using the Car charger in the lighter, will not charge my phone if I am using all of it functions on a road trip. Just my experience.. and 2 cents..
> Bleeds


If the phone is not picking up the connection as computer, it will charge at the same rate. Whether it is from a 1A charger in your car or through a power inverter and standard wall charger, the phone is still going to see the same 5V and pull up to the max charge rate of the device or charger, whichever is lower.


----------

